# How to promote my custom hoodies business?



## Jamesst (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I have small business where I am selling quality cheap custom hoodies but I am not doing good. Please tell me how I do marketing. My company's name is Dressve.

Here is site: http://www.dressve.com/Fashion/Hoodies-101804/


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Jamesst said:


> ... I am selling quality cheap custom hoodies but I am not doing good.



Quality and cheap don't go together.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Clearly define who you market to and what search terms they use when shopping and incorporate those terms into web text. Write a blog that features what you sell and incorporate anchor text links to your site.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Jamesst said:


> ...I am selling quality cheap custom hoodies but I am not doing good.


I was thinking the same thing as binki. Which is it? Quality or cheap. If you are selling quality hoodies (usually cost more) but selling them on the cheap you will never make money. If you are selling cheap hoodies trying to pass them off as quality hoodies people will see it and once again you will not make money.

There are two things I have noticed more and more these days. People think all they have to do is open an online store and people will flock to buy the product. The other is today's mentality of more and more people wanting the big results right now. No patience to grow a starter business.


----------



## Martony (Sep 8, 2014)

Did you buy from alibaba.com for $ 1.00 from China and re sell for $ 50.00 great idea, bad business.


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

The cost is reasonable. Have you tried advertising via Facebook?


----------



## Jdtek (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice designs but You have tons of choices. i would almost say too many to be able to focus on a few great styles you can promote. Having tons of product makes it feel like it is an alibaba ad. Are those stock pictures you got from the manufacturer? are they all your custom designs? I'm almost assuming its a drop ship deal. yes no?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I do well with 50/50 hoodies with sublimation and the washed out look. great quality print on a cheaper 50/50 cotton/poly sweatshirt. find your market, and do it well, have a nice day uncletee


----------



## Chopper (Aug 10, 2007)

We recently invested into a plotter, heat press, and a few other items in July. We have no website, been advertising on facebook and word of mouth. Were slammed busy and just recently used profits to invest in a Epson R2000, other materials, and equipment. Not bragging, just giving you some insight. Best of luck!


----------



## PublicNuisance (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey there, it isn't easy and takes a lot of time! Anyone who says it's easy isn't being honest. I work in media and what you need to do is build lasting relationships. One of the best things that you can do is take the time to research your market properly, try and link up with a few influencers and take it from there. It's a lot of hours but it's worth it! Once you start to build relationships and spend the time with people they will start to get word out for you. Keep persisting and the rewards will come


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Mtnview said:


> I was thinking the same thing as binki. Which is it? Quality or cheap. If you are selling quality hoodies (usually cost more) but selling them on the cheap you will never make money. If you are selling cheap hoodies trying to pass them off as quality hoodies people will see it and once again you will not make money.
> 
> There are two things I have noticed more and more these days. People think all they have to do is open an online store and people will flock to buy the product. The other is today's mentality of more and more people wanting the big results right now. No patience to grow a starter business.


I couldn't agree with you more. It's a generational thing. I'm an old guy and taught that hard work and patience were required to do anything right. The newer generations think everything is easy and gratification will be instant. I just saw another post (he just joined) wanting to know everything there was to know about setting up a shirt business. And he wanted pictures as well. Maybe a bit of research would help?


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Some of our clients pay alot of their money to attend trade show where they can meet the wholesale customers


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

That sounds like a solicitation. I don't think that's necessary and there's no guarantee it will work except for the middle man who collects your payment. Advertize through social media, wear your work, be involved in online groups that include potential customers, create a great site (Google has tons of helpful information on how to do this), listen for customer feedback and continually build your brand. I agree that building a business takes time. I don't really see the affect of a lot of changes I make on my site until the following season. I also agree that you have to decide between "cheap" and "quality" unless you market for each type of item on different pages of your site but, and one item can't have both attributes.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

tshirtsflorida said:


> Are you looking for the best, premium quality screen printing and embroidery services.


No.
Rent a biilboard if you want to solicit.
And if you do, put a question mark at the end of a question.


----------



## Grizzityg (Oct 28, 2014)

If you are a fledgling company, I would recommend starting smaller (with a specific niche or two) and expanding from there. For example, focus on shirts for sports, or shirts for charity events, get known for that, and then expand out from there. Trying to start big and do everything can be too overwhelming and really not do much to establish your brand.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

Without starting my business yet, (it will come). 

I can see a big flaw right at the start!!!

"Well I have small business where I am selling quality cheap custom hoodies"

People do not think of customizing and think hoodies. They think t-shirts. 

You need to bring them in with a product first. I think the reason why is for that reason alone.

People can talk about where you get product and quality etc but generally people don't know what that means. They look for price and they look for what they want.

Honestly, when you first think of personalized, do you think hoodie? 99% of people would say t-shirt.

Hope it helped a bit.


----------

